# should I change my trans. fluid?



## 1982_F350 (Nov 15, 2010)

So last year I bought a 1982 Ford F350 with the 6.6L gas engine in it. I have replaced a few parts, and finally got around to adding a plow to it. My question is should I change the transmission fluid since I don't know if it has ever had it done and the plow adds alot of stress to the transmission, or do I leave it because it works fine. Let me know what you think. Thanks

_______________________________________________
1982 Ford F350 w meyers plow
1989 Chevy 1500 w snowbear plow
1990 John Deere 420 garden tractor with front blade


----------



## Deere444H (Sep 5, 2006)

Id go by color and smell........ If its not burnt and dark, then id prob. leave it alone, The other thing you run the risk with an older tranny is if you remove the dirty fluid, some time the suspended particulate matter in the fluid may be whats making the transmission work. I have seen a few newer 4R100 transmissions that were fine, but had dark nasty fluid, have a flush/exchange done, and then shortly there after have transmission failures.... if its not broke, why fix it?


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

I would definitely change it,just not a flush though so as not to dislodge any gunk from kicking up.


----------



## turb0diesel (Dec 13, 2009)

tuney443;1119326 said:


> I would definitely change it,just not a flush though so as not to dislodge any gunk from kicking up.


thats what I heard from my mechanic and by doing that you only replace like 4 quarts


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

turb0diesel;1119329 said:


> thats what I heard from my mechanic and by doing that you only replace like 4 quarts


Wrong info.

On my 95 F250 I think it was 15-17 quarts of oil.

You pull oil pan off and replace filter then drain torque converter that where it hold tons of dirty fluid there. You be surprise how nasty it look.


----------



## Rc2505 (Feb 5, 2007)

I change the fluid in all of my trucks every year. Note that changeing the fluid means pulling the pan, and changing the filter at the same time. Every tranny that I have ever seen that gets flushed, through one of the local oil change shops ends up going out. Flushing only changes part of the fluid, and it loosenes up all the clutch dust and sends it floating around inside the tranny again, which in turn usually plugs up something which burns up your tranny. So for the past 5 years now, I have changed the tranny fluid in all trucks that get used for plowing, or towing, and I call it good. Just figure out the costs involved in doing it, and add them into your cost of doing business, and you never even miss the money.


----------



## 1982_F350 (Nov 15, 2010)

Thanks everyone for your opinions. My next thing is should I do just the transmission (5.9 quarts) or should i drain the torque converter also (11.8 quarts total). when i talked to local auto parts store they said most people don't drain the whole thing. Also what kind of fluid should I use? I am kind of on a tight budget right now. Thanks

Last thing is has anyone every used a Universal Remote Transmission Filter Kit, So that I would actually have a filter outside of the transmission to change without dropping the pan.
_______________________________________________
1982 Ford F350 w meyers plow
1989 Chevy 1500 w snowbear plow
1990 John Deere 420 garden tractor with front blade


----------



## SD Cookman (Jun 5, 2009)

1982_F350;1119505 said:


> Thanks everyone for your opinions. My next thing is should I do just the transmission (5.9 quarts) or should i drain the torque converter also (11.8 quarts total). when i talked to local auto parts store they said most people don't drain the whole thing. Also what kind of fluid should I use? I am kind of on a tight budget right now. Thanks
> 
> Last thing is has anyone every used a Universal Remote Transmission Filter Kit, So that I would actually have a filter outside of the transmission to change without dropping the pan.
> _______________________________________________
> ...


If your budget is too tight to correctly change the fluid (bring it to a shop and have a power flush, this will remove the fluid in the torque converter)

How can you be thinking of a remote filter kit.....better money spent on a fluid change and bigger cooler...IMHO


----------



## 1982_F350 (Nov 15, 2010)

I actually didn't even know anything about remote filter kits. i was just pricing out changing my filter and how much fluid will cost and i seen one and wanted opinions on them because i didn't know anything about them.... So was that thinking that I should do the torque converter also?
_______________________________________________
1982 Ford F350 w meyers plow
1989 Chevy 1500 w snowbear plow
1990 John Deere 420 garden tractor with front blade


----------



## turb0diesel (Dec 13, 2009)

Milwaukee;1119333 said:


> Wrong info.
> 
> On my 95 F250 I think it was 15-17 quarts of oil.
> 
> You pull oil pan off and replace filter then drain torque converter that where it hold tons of dirty fluid there. You be surprise how nasty it look.


15-17 quarts is a full flush.
Not recommended for older trucks, because sometimes the gunk that is in there might be keeping it from slipping too much and with a full flush it will remove the gunk causing the trans to slip.Im not a mechanic thats just what i heard.

Im taking mine in today to the transmission place down the street today


----------



## 1982_F350 (Nov 15, 2010)

So do people think I should drain the torque converter or is it not worth it? Thanks

_______________________________________________
1982 Ford F350 w meyers plow
1989 Chevy 1500 w snowbear plow
1990 John Deere 420 garden tractor with front blade


----------



## linckeil (Sep 18, 2007)

what transmission do you have? i'm guessing the C6 auto? i would remove the pan, replace the filter and gasket, and drain the torque convertor.


----------



## 1982_F350 (Nov 15, 2010)

I have the 6.6L gas engine and the C6 3 speed auto for the transmission

_______________________________________________
1982 Ford F350 w meyers plow
1989 Chevy 1500 w snowbear plow
1990 John Deere 420 garden tractor with front blade


----------



## 00bluegtp (Jul 13, 2009)

Those external trans filter kits are addedf protection... you would still need the factory filter in there too. just my .02


----------



## suzuki0702 (Apr 6, 2008)

most people dont change it cause its extra work...i say drain pan and converter. and get into the habbit of it every other year..


----------



## bill7101 (Nov 20, 2010)

drain pan, change filter, disconnect trans cooler line and run a hose to a drain pan, fill trans, run engine filling trans while dirty fluid is drained out till fluid comes out clean, may take 2 people, and you have to fill it fast, but the cheapest way to change fluid by urself and does a good job, thats the way we were taught to do it back in school for auto tech, but at our shop its all done with a trans flush machine, dont let them guys tell u not to disurb stuff, if u do it now or later if there is an issue that will happen because some gunk is sealing the trans its only a matter of time it will go out, it means somethings wrong, not that there is something wrong with that trans in your truck.


----------



## brad96z28 (Aug 21, 2005)

turb0diesel;1119329 said:


> thats what I heard from my mechanic and by doing that you only replace like 4 quarts


Wth? Time for a new mechanic. Some guys are still living in the stone age, how some mechanics that think this, and are still in buiness amazes me.:laughing: Is the guy a bicycle mechanic or something?


----------



## creativedesigns (Sep 24, 2007)

Rc2505;1119400 said:


> I change the fluid in all of my trucks every year. Note that changeing the fluid means pulling the pan, and changing the filter at the same time.


I understand the tranny flush ect....but are you referring about taking off the oil pan in your quote? Is there a special filter hidden inside the pan, or are u talking about the Fram oil filters that get changed every 5000km's ?

If thats the case then, I'd have to unbolt & lift the entire back end of the 7.3Litre diesel engine of my truck just to take the oil pan off for this special filter??? Am I missing something here?????? lol


----------



## brad96z28 (Aug 21, 2005)

creativedesigns;1121743 said:


> I understand the tranny flush ect....but are you referring about taking off the oil pan in your quote? Is there a special filter hidden inside the pan, or are u talking about the Fram oil filters that get changed every 5000km's ?
> 
> If thats the case then, I'd have to unbolt & lift the entire back end of the 7.3Litre diesel engine of my truck just to take the oil pan off for this special filter??? Am I missing something here?????? lol


Yes there is a filter/ screen inside the trans pan that should be changed at propper intervals .Not the engine oil pan, the trans oil pan.


----------



## creativedesigns (Sep 24, 2007)

brad96z28;1121830 said:


> Yes there is a filter/ screen inside the trans pan that should be changed at propper intervals .Not the engine oil pan, the trans oil pan.


Ahh, okay then! I'll put that on my to-do list next week for all my trucks.


----------



## brad96z28 (Aug 21, 2005)

Its usually fairly easy. Some pans now have a reusable type pan gasket. Beter then what u might get when u buy a filter kit. Just pay attention to the filter gasket/ o ring and make sure Its installed propperly when u change that too.


----------



## equip guy (Nov 25, 2010)

I notice your title says 82 f-350. how many miles do you have on this? Obviously this is its first plow. As you can see there are different opinions and methods of doing this service. Some are correct when they say flush the whole thing. This is good if you were maintaining it since 82. most changes are 30,000 mi if you tow, 60,000 for normal driving, and anualy for severe use. Plowing is in that catagory. If this has never been done and has high mileage you could be at a cross road between helping it or hurting it. You always want to change the filter and gasket, but if is dark red or brown you could be running the risk of wiping it out if you flush the entire unit with the torque converter. By changing the fluid in the pan only, you allow the fluid to be partialy replenished, but as some have said, there are many miles of band material that are now acting as your friction suspended in the fluid. You should get some dependability still if you just do the pan oil with filter, now if it is bright red, and has a good service history with fluid changes and was a daily driver, you might get away with the power flush, but still do the filter. Don't allow any detergents if you power flush, it's not needed and is usually just an upsell by the shop, and can do harm on an older, but still worthy transmission from 82. If this works for you this upcomming season, then next year do the filter and pan fluid again, then each year. Keep in mind that it might be a good idea for a trans shop to adjust your bands when you get some cash.


----------



## banonea (May 27, 2009)

I did my 20001500. wasent sure of when the trans was done and droping the filter was a ***** so i sucked as much of the old fluid out the dipstick, then refilled and repeted that every other oil change on the truck and my trans is great. 3 year plowing with the truck. the best is to bo filter fluid and filter but if your on a budjet, start there till you can afford to do the whole thing.


----------



## 1982_F350 (Nov 15, 2010)

The truck was bought last year, so I do not know if regular maintenance was done on it or not. Since we have owned we have changed all the fluids except the trans fluid, and many parts. So I am not able to let you know if it has had proper maintenance done prior to that
_______________________________________________
1982 Ford F350 w Meyers plow
1989 Chevy 1500 w snowbear plow
1990 John Deere 420 garden tractor with front blade


----------

